# Choice of Film Developer



## matchframe (May 11, 2005)

I mostly develop B&W PlusX 125 and TMax 100 in my darkroom.  When I first started developing film 35 years ago, I mostly used D-76, and then in college in the early 1980s I used mostly Microdol-X.  When I built my darkroom a couple of years ago, I started using X-Tol developer for my film, but have not been real happy with it.  

I am now back to using Microdol-X and now getting the results I have been looking for.

What B&W film developer do you like to use?


----------



## oriecat (May 11, 2005)

I'm currently using Rodinal and HC-110.


----------



## luis.martins (May 17, 2005)

I like HC-110, it keeps for ages with consistent results!
I geet nice shadow and highlight detail with moderate grain.


----------

